# is it possible to get pregnant whilst using the implanon



## lillysmum

firstly sorry if this is in the wrong section but i really am worried...

I had my son in march this year and in august this year i had the implanon fitted. I did everything they said, didn't have sex within 2 weeks of having it fitted etc and before i had used condoms.

Lately i have been having cramps, like i did when i was pregnant, but they could also be period cramps, I have just had 2 periods one that lasted about a week as normal and shortly after a very brief 2/3 day period.

Now I am experiencing mild nausea, metalic taste in my mouth, rigid lower pelvic area and cramps with no sign of a period....

I'm going to take a test tomorrow morning to attempt t put my mind at ease but just wondered if anyone had any fore-thoughts on this, whether they knew anyone who has got pregnant on the implanon etc 


thanks in advance :)


----------



## plutosblue

I don't know anyone who has gotten pregnant on the implantation but as with all contraception it is possible, even if it is the minority.

The best thing you can do is take a test to put your mind at ease, it may just be your body still adjusting to it.

Good luck x :hugs:


----------



## MrsC2B

I got the metallic taste in your mouth, unusually tender boobs & period pains at random times for the first two-ish months after getting the implanon. The metallic taste was the worst of all for me cos i had it most of the time, but i got period like pains every so often and then after 2 months there was nothing. No periods at all since then, and no period pains either in about 30 months!


----------



## Lisa2701

hi lillysmum

I have been on the implanon for 4 years 9 months or so. I actually did ask the question of what the likely hood of falling pregnant on it was and was told that it is possible that it just might not agree with someone, however the odds are 1 in 50,000, which is a big odds to me! I have had many a months where i have had all the signs of pregnancy..even down to weird cravings....my latest is for onions :wacko:... and i have never had a period while on implanon so i don't have that to judge anything on, but i never had fallen pregnant. i hope this helps settle your mind, but i think the other girls are right, you should take a test to settle your mind. :flower:

Lisa xx


----------



## geogem

I had my first implanon fitted when DS was born (he's 9) came off it to have DS2 (who 4 months) and I had it re - fitted when he was 3 weeks old. 

I have been having the same symptoms the past few weeks but it scared me slightly as I got ovulation type pain too!! (and had already had sex!!) i still havent tested but I dont think I am pregnant but I never got these symptoms when I was on it last time! ??!!? very odd. sorry it doesnt help you much but at least you know ure not alone.


----------



## lillysmum

hey girls thanks so much for all your helpful replies... i did a test this morning which was a negative so i'm thinking that it's probably just the implanon settling in my body. it's so confusing though getting all these symptoms of pregnancy, am glad however to have put my mind at ease.


----------



## geogem

bless, thats help put my mind at ease a little too - its a bit too soon for another just yet!


----------

